# Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet 4-24-2016



## pkleppert (Feb 3, 2016)

* www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com*


*  Facebook.com/AnnarborClassicbikeshowandswap*


*Ann Arbor Show  Pre-registration Mail-in form April 24, 2016 *


*NAME__________________________________PHONE_______________________ *


*ADDRESS____________________________________________________________*


*CITY__________________________  STATE  _________ZIP_______________*


*EMAIL (print)__________________________________________________________*

*  Inside, heated with table, 2 or 3 spaces  10’x10’  $50  X  _______  =  _______*

*Inside, no heat, no table,  75 spaces  12’x15’  $40  X  _______  =  _______*

*Inside, no heat, drive inside, 9 spaces 15’x35’  $80  X  ________ =  _______*

*Outside, drive through spaces,  20’x20’  $40  X  ________  =  _______*


*SHOW BIKES___Eleven categories_____________$5  X  _______  =  ________*

*Classic Bicycle of the Year  (1st=$250, 2nd= $150)*_$10  X  _______  =  ________  *

*Collector show hats  Must order to get one  __  $10  X  _______  =  ________*


*Pay by Paypal use bikeshow@aol.com  add $2/space  X  ________  =  ________*


*Do you want same swap space as last year?  Y  N  TOTAL  ___________    *

*Pre-register and keep your space from last year. Include a S.A.S.E. for location of swap space or pick up your swap space envelope at Vendor’s gate at 7:00am*


*Make checks payable to:  Paul Kleppert Email for info:  bikeshow@aol.com*


*Mail form and check to:  Paul Kleppert*

*    20855 West 14 Mile Rd*

*    Beverly Hills, Mich. 48025*


*Show location: Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds, 5055 Ann Arbor-Saline Rd.  *Exit #175 on I-94 *Ann Arbor, MI. 48103  734-429-3145  Craig Moody,  Mgr.*

* www.washtenawfarmcouncil.org*


*Hotel Information:  NO Univ. of Mich. Graduation this weekend. Rooms available.*

*I-94 Jackson Rd exit 172: Windham Gardens  734-665-4444*

*  From the West  *

*I-94 State Street exit 177: Motel 6  734-665-9900  Comfort Inn  734-761-8838*

*  From the East  Red Roof Inn  734-665-3500  Victory Inn 734-971-2000*


_By signing this form, I agree to participate in the Ann Arbor Classic Bike Show and Swap Meet (referred to herein as the “Event”) held April 24 2016 and to release, waive, discharge, and covenant not to sue, and agree to hold Paul A. Kleppert Sr., Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds its trustees, officers, servants, agents, volunteers and employees (hereafter referred to as the “Releasees”) from and against any and all liabilities, demands, claims, or injuries, including death, that I may sustain during or in conjunction with the Event. 
*SIGNED___________________________________________ DATED:___________________*_


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks Paul. Mine is on it's way.    Catfish


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 10, 2016)

Has a fall show been considered? As a collector I'd like to be able to go twice a year. There seems to be a demand for it. Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## professor72 (Feb 14, 2016)

I know lots of folks here in SE Michigan say the same thing. Memory Lane has several meets a year, why not Ann Arbor? we need a fall meet too.


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Evans200 (Feb 14, 2016)

If not a fall meet, at least make the meet 2 days. Ann Arbor is a lot to take in in just one day.


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 18, 2016)

The Oldest, The Biggest, The Best ! Nothing like it anywhere else.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 18, 2016)

Looking forward to it!  Memory lane sent me some flyers, one in ohio, but I tosed the paper  But one May 22 at St. joeseph county fair grounds, Centerville, MI- 316 East charlotte.. For ya'lls info


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 19, 2016)

Already started picking up more hours just to set aside $$$ for AA. Hoping to find a prewar cycletruck. This will be my first year attending. Funny, because it's only 15 minutes from my house, too. =]


----------



## decotriumph (Mar 20, 2016)

The show within the annual Ann Arbor Show formerly known as the Rat Rod Bike Show is now known as the Custom Bike Show. Its size will be expanded and there will be two classes: Custom Bikes and Rat Rod Bikes. The show is sponsored by *Ol' Skool Rodz* magazine and there are plans to cover the show for a feature in the magazine. Be there!


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 20, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Already started picking up more hours just to set aside $$$ for AA. Hoping to find a prewar cycletruck. This will be my first year attending. Funny, because it's only 15 minutes from my house, too. =]



I thought AA was close for me at 70 miles. You could walk there if you wanted!


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 20, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I thought AA was close for me at 70 miles. You could walk there if you wanted!




Just about. Be a nice bike ride if I was done with my first one. ha! I am just about halfway between AA and Detroit. What city are you in?


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 20, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Just about. Be a nice bike ride if I was done with my first one. ha! I am just about halfway between AA and Detroit. What city are you in?



In Romeo, small village 30 miles north of Detroit.


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 22, 2016)

Ahh, yes. I know of Romeo. Isn't Kid Rock from Romeo? hahahhaa


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 29, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Ahh, yes. I know of Romeo. Isn't Kid Rock from Romeo? hahahhaa



Yep, home of the kid. Never met him. Talked with his Dad a number of times.


----------

